# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  منابع فارسی برای SQL Server 2000  و Transact SQL

## vadood

یکی از مشکلات ما انتخاب منبع فارسی برای آموزش SQL Server  است. شاید اون هایی که الان SQL Server بلدند از یه کتاب فارسی یا وب سایت یاد گرفتند که می دونن به درد بقیه هم می خوره. شاید هم کسی از ماها کتابی ترجمه/تالیف کرده. به هر حال اگر دوستان لطف کنند منابع فارسی آموزش SQL Server را معرفی کنند، یه مرجعی برای بقیه درست میشه.

پس لطفا اگه چیزی سراغ دارین بگین. در مورد کتاب ها اگه ممکنه نام کامل کتاب، نویسنده، ناشر، قیمت و این حرف ها را هم بگذارین. اگه کسی زحمت بکشه و جلد کتاب را هم scan کنه عالی میشه!

اون وقف از دعای خیر تازه کار ها بهره مند می شیم و دیگه تاپیکی با عنوان _از کجا شروع کنم_ نمی بینیم.

----------


## gh_fereydonpoor

سلام به همه دوستان 
به نظر من دست به دست هم بدیم و خودمون این کارو انجام بدیم
ایده خوبیه اگه همه همکاری کنند
یا علی

----------


## linux

http://www.javan-soft.com/PDF/SQL.pdf

----------


## najafi_1

آدرس بالا جواب نمیده ؟

----------


## گلرخ

سلام.چرا کسی دیگه این موضوع رو دنبال نمیکنه؟

----------


## JavanSoft

http://www.javan-soft.com/learning1112.htm

----------


## Developer Programmer

من به کتاب ترجیحا فارسی 
واسه اموزش SQL , SQL Server نیاز دارم

----------


## JavanSoft

SqlServer در 21 روز انتشارات ناقوس

----------


## MFCGalaxy

در خود help اس کیو ال سرور هم کتاب در 21 روز سمز را به عنوان یک مرجع خوب معرفی کرده

----------


## کم حوصله

sqlserver در 21 روز انتشارات نص 
بسیار عالی و جالب بود البته از نظر من تا دیگران چه بپندارند  :idea:

----------


## میتی دات نت

به نام خدا  :heart: 

من دو تا کتاب خوب سراغ دارم

الف ) کتاب sql server 2000 (ویژه برنامه نویسان پایگاه داده) ترجمه مانی قاسم نیا همدانی از انتشارات ناقوس . این کتاب برای مبتدیان و کاربران متوسط خوب است . بخش آموزش Transact SQL آن خوب توضیح داده شده است . :flower: 

ب ) کتاب آموزش Transact SQL انتشارات نص . کتابی است تخصصی در خصوص دستورات Transact SQL 
هم برای مبتدیان و هم برای کاربران متوسط بسیار عالی است  :flower: 

در خصوص منابع خارجی چیز زیادی نمی دونم اگر هم کسی می دونه به من هم اطلاع بده . (:D)

----------


## MFCGalaxy

یک خبر  *  شبه  Warez *    ::
  یکی از دوستانم  *کلیه ی*  کتابهای انشارات ناقوس را بصورت e-Book  گیر آورده ...
....
باید ببینم ( و ببینیم ) چی میشه بهش بدم ( بدیم ! ) تا راضی بشه اونها را در اختیار سایت برنامه نویس قرار بده.

...... مثلا میدونم که فقط 300 مگا بایت eBook در مورد SQL Server جمع کرده بود .

----------


## MFCGalaxy

حالا باز یک مدیر بخش بد اخلاق میاد میگه آقا ما نه به شما باج میدیم... نه به اون رفیقتون ....
..........
تو را ول کن این حرفها را ..... بد است چهار تا کتاب و کامپوننت بدیم ... 100 تا جاش بگیریم ...

----------


## golrokh

اموزش گام به گام 2000ُSQL SERVER  (خودآموز برنامه نویسان) نویسنده:ربکاریوردان
ترجمه: پریسا گوهری
این کتاب سی دی همه تمرینات داخل کتاب رو هم داره.
این کتاب از انتشارات نص هست.
من خودم این کتاب رو جدیدا خریدم.و تصمیم دارم SQL SERVER 2000 رو یاد بگیرم.
اموزش در این کتاب همراه با تصاویر هست.که به نظر من در یاد گیری آن تاثیر بسزائی دارد.

----------


## mnajafi

سلام به همه
من در باره پایگاه داده ها تقریبا می شه گفت زیاد کار کردم کارهای جدی ومهم  اما با sql برای پروژه دانشجویی مجبور شدم برم دنبالش.یک سایت خیلی خوب هست بنام www.p30net.com   یه سایت فارسی وخیلی باحال اونجا یه آقایی هست بنام بنیامین که مطالب آمپزشی خوبی راجع به sql می نویسه من خورم خیلی به دردم خورد.
 :موفق:

----------


## hbi

میبخشید 
Transact SQL چیست و کاربر آن چی  :گیج:

----------


## mnajafi

برای مثال شما در حالت معمولی برای ساخت یک جدول از وپزاردهای sql استفاده می کنیددر enterprise manager.ولی در transact sql  شما در محیط query analyzer با دستورات sql اقدام به این کار می کنید.این نحوه دستور نویسی ودستورات رو transact sql  می گن.

----------


## بهنام بهمنی

*به زبان پایگاه sql توسط شرکت های مختلف قسمت هایی اضافه شده است - زبان حاصل علاوه بر پشتیبانی دستورات sql استاندارد دستورات اضافه تری هم دارد .

زبانی که شرکت مایکر سافت به این منظور ایجاد کرده است Transact sql نام دارد*

----------


## حسن صفوی

فرق transact SQL با PL/SQL چیست و کدام دارای قابلیت بیشتری هست و آیا SQL Server از PL/SQL هم پشتیبانی می کند یا نه؟

----------


## محمد حسین صمدیان

بله
کاملا درسته SQL Server در 21 روز انتشارات نص و نه انتشارات ناقوس
چون  ناقوس چنین کتابی نداره و تمام کتاب های ناقوس بدرد در پیت میخورن.

----------


## vjp

با سلام
اگر تعجب نکنید من کتاب sql server 7 از انتشارات نشر علوم را پیشنهاد میکنم ، لااقل این کتاب برای آموزش از ابتدا بسیار مناسب است البته خیلی هم سطح پایین نیست. به هر حال از خیلی از کتابهای گرانقیمت چیزی کم ندارد و فراموش نکنیم کتاب هرچقدر هم پر مطلب باشد خواننده کتاب باید خود به دنبال تازه ها باشد :oops:

----------


## gh_fereydonpoor

آقا من دارم اون کتابو می خونم عالیه

----------


## hbm_7052

> فرق transact SQL با PL/SQL چیست و کدام دارای قابلیت بیشتری هست و آیا SQL Server از PL/SQL هم پشتیبانی می کند یا نه؟


transact SQL  زبان برنامه نويسي در بانك MS SQL server هست و PL?SQL  زبان برنامه نويسي بانك اوراكل
بنابر اين sql server از  pl/sql پشتيباني نميكند

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
این لینک را دانلود کنید :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=106494

----------

